# Reihenfolge der Textfelder bei Wechsel mit TAB



## NiciB (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein paar Java Klassen, mit einigen Textfeldern und Buttons. Wie kann ich nun festlegen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Textfelder bzw. Buttons durchgegangen werden, wenn ich die Tabulator Taste drücke?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (17. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Schau dir dazu die Klasse DefaultFocusTraversalPolicy http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/DefaultFocusTraversalPolicy.html
und das zugehörige Tutorial an:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/focus.html#customFocusTraversal

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

